# 02 S10 4.3 - Tail light, brake light problem



## KYCatsJR (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a 02 Chevy S10 with about 100,000 miles on it. About a week ago I noticed that my turn signal was blinking fast, so I went and bought new bulbs as I knew that usually means a bulb is out. I replaced the bulb and went to test them and found out that I have no brake lights, no tail lights, and when I turn my turn signals, the front works perfect but at the rear both blink at the same time. I have checked all fuses and made sure I have put in the right bulbs. Any help would be appreciated. I have also noticed that when I press the brake pedal with the turn signal on it blinks even faster. Thanks in advance.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi KYCatsJR

Inspect the rear wiring harness for wires that have welded together because of corrosion. The problem is a short to ground, isolate the wires one-by-one and by using a test light probe the grounds for short circuit to the switch. Locate the the harness under the steering column and probe the large molex connector, use the test light to probe the pins coming directly from the switch, if the switch behaves erratic have a technician replace the switch. 


Note: You will need the wiring diagram to perform all your testing.

WARNING! DO NOT PROBE ANY WIRES GOING TO THE AIRBAG SYSTEM IT MAY ACCIDENTALLY DEPLOY CAUSING SERIOUS INJURY OR DEATH. 



post back your findings.


----------

